

5 Revolutionary Announcements Apple Could Have Made - AndrewDucker
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/09/alt-text-5-revolutionary-theoretical-apple-announcements/

======
AndrewDucker
Or, to put it another way, the iPhone is now pretty much as good as it can be
made, with current technology. There will not be another revolution in the
next few years that matches the feeling you had when you first played with
one.

